# how often do you wash....



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

your shorts?
your jerseys?

answer for real, even if it's disgusting. thanks.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

ampastoral said:


> your shorts?
> your jerseys?
> 
> answer for real, even if it's disgusting. thanks.


After each ride


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

After every ride, of course. Any less often would be disgusting.

Also, I machine wash everything, normal cycle, with Tide. And I dry everything in the dryer, again, normal heat. I have jerseys and shorts that are 20+ years old that still look and feel great. So, please, wash your stuff.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I've got enough stuff that I can go between 10-15 days before most is used up. So I only wash my stuff once a week, but I only wear it *ONCE*.
Anything else really is gross and not very sanitary.
Unlike the other poster, I wash mine with woolite and on the gentle cycle. Every now and then (a muddy or early season ride). I toss it in on regular.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*subtext..*



ElvisMerckx said:


> After every ride, of course. Any less often would be disgusting.
> 
> Also, I machine wash everything, normal cycle, with Tide. And I dry everything in the dryer, again, normal heat. I have jerseys and shorts that are 20+ years old that still look and feel great. So, please, wash your stuff.


thanks for the advice. i was really after washing advice. some garments say line dry only. i wondered if that was hard and fast, like dry clean only.


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

Once every 8 or 9 rides. Doesn't seem to make any difference, although I do have anti-bacterial treated clothing.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Terrapin said:


> Once every 8 or 9 rides. Doesn't seem to make any difference, although I do have anti-bacterial treated clothing.


I'm gonna hurl.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Washing schedule*



ampastoral said:


> your shorts?
> your jerseys?
> 
> answer for real, even if it's disgusting. thanks.


In Summer: Everything gets washed before it is worn again -- shorts, jersey, socks, gloves.

In Winter: Shorts and base layer (i.e., undershirt) are washed before they are worn again. Tights, jacket, gloves, headband/skullcap/balaclava -- washed at least once every two or three rides -- more often if necessary (e.g., if I wiped my nose on my gloves or if some road grime got on my tights or if I overdressed and perspired during the ride).


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

onrhodes said:


> but I only wear it *ONCE*.
> Anything else really is gross and not very sanitary.
> Unlike the other poster, I wash mine with woolite and on the gentle cycle. Every now and then (a muddy or early season ride). I toss it in on regular.


What he said. Only wear something once before it's washed. 

If you want to get out any unwanted smells or stains that may linger, let your stuff soak for 20 minutes or so in detergent, baking soda and a small scoop of Oxy-whatever before you run the wash cycle. 

I'm convinced that baking soda is the wonder chemical when it comes to laundry! And it costs about 30 cents a box.

I've never seen any difference between the gentle and normal cycles and whether my stuff is hung out to air dry or put through the dryer for a short time at medium heat. Remember that most cycling fabric is built to get rid of moisture quickly, so you only need a short time in the dryer to do the trick. YMMV


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*This is a fussier crowd than I would have thought....*

Two words for those whose shorts are "disgusting" after one ride: Toilet Paper. As a normal part of your hygiene, I mean, not during the ride.
I wash shorts when I do laundry, not as part of a specific regimen--if I have room in the washer, I toss in whatever pairs are hanging on the hook in my closet. They probably average 1.5 rides per laundering, but it's not a big deal to wear them two or three times (they aren't disgusting--if they were, I'd wash them more often). They don't stink, or chafe, or give me huge suppurating boils.
Can't speak for the jerseys because I don't wear them. I just pull a clean T-shirt off the shelf for every ride.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

When I was a messenger and could only afford three pairs of shorts at a time in general, I tried re-wearing shorts. I found pretty quick that I got rashes from re-wearing--even when the shorts didn't seem nasty to me when I "evaluated" them before re-wearing.

Wearing clean shorts every time sorted things out.

So I never wear shorts twice without washing. Not jerseys either, for that matter, but I never re-wear shirts because I don't use anti-perspirant--I use deodorant, but that stops smelling, not sweating, and the shirt can get funky on its own after I take it off.

I also rinse shorts and jerseys during my post-ride shower--I find that if I don't, they can build up a real funk over time. You can get rid of the funk with a baking soda soak, but an immediate rinse seems to keep it from happening in the first place.


----------



## sevenrd (Jul 18, 2005)

Shorts, jersey and socks every ride. Gloves every 2-4 rides - depending on how much snot they've accumulated.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

ampastoral said:


> your shorts?
> your jerseys?
> 
> answer for real, even if it's disgusting. thanks.


Shorts and jerseys: one ride, one wash.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I generally wash my shorts or jersey after each ride. However if I take a shorter ride on a cold day like yesterday they might wait another week.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm wondering if the guys who wash less are ashamed to post, while the wear-once-then-wash guys proudly puff up their chests and post away.

I wash my jerseys, base layers, and long jerseys about every 4-5 rides or so, depending on whether they stink or not (if it stinks, it gets washed). My shorts, about every 5 rides, too. I can get away with it because I'm perfectly comfortable wearing underwear with shorts (and no, I'm not a noob). Some of the guys who absolutely need to wash their shorts after one ride may want to put in a few hours of butt-wiping intervals (or build a base if you're a noob at that). Jackets... much less often, moreso when they're dirty from a muddy day perhaps. Socks are worn once, then washed.

Maybe I have the advantage because I've only been out of college for two years, and a college student's laundry habits are renowned.


----------



## dogmeat (Sep 26, 2005)

*Whenever somebody asks me to*

About now, you can just keep your shorts and jersey out on the back porch for a few days. Knock any large ice chunks off, and go ride. If you can ride all day in one pair of shorts, why can't you get 10 hours of wear total, if you keep 'em subzero?

Instead of using the washermachine so much, you fellas ought to use the deep freeze more. Hey, damp clothes even get a little drier in there. Keep 'em by the veneson, so as to not annoy the wife. Plus, you really want to get on the bike and ride fast when the boys are singing Jingle Bells.

'meat


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Dwayne said:


> I'm wondering if the guys who wash less are ashamed to post, while the wear-once-then-wash guys proudly puff up their chests and post away.
> 
> I wash my jerseys, base layers, and long jerseys about every 4-5 rides or so, depending on whether they stink or not (if it stinks, it gets washed). My shorts, about every 5 rides, too. I can get away with it because I'm perfectly comfortable wearing underwear with shorts (and no, I'm not a noob). Some of the guys who absolutely need to wash their shorts after one ride may want to put in a few hours of butt-wiping intervals (or build a base if you're a noob at that). Jackets... much less often, moreso when they're dirty from a muddy day perhaps. Socks are worn once, then washed.
> 
> Maybe I have the advantage because I've only been out of college for two years, and a college student's laundry habits are renowned.


I gotta say, I find it more than a little alarming that some folks think only an improperly-wiped backside can make shorts dirty.


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I'm gonna hurl.



I already did... Deeeskustin!


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*human behavior...*



bikeboy389 said:


> I gotta say, I find it more than a little alarming that some folks think only an improperly-wiped backside can make shorts dirty.


i wonder if jean washing habits correspond to cycling apparel habbits.....hmmm


----------



## Keiko5 (Sep 30, 2004)

I will use the same shorts 2 days in a row, but any longer than that they get washed. I also use one pair of shorts for my 12 mile (each way) commute. I wear them to work, change into my work clothes, and then change back and wear my shorts home at the end of the day. To me, its kinda like the 5 second rule with food. It takes a certain length of time for bacteria to form. I don't know what that time period is, but I am comfortable with two consecutive days of use before washing.

Kevin


----------



## MtFuji (Oct 23, 2005)

*Glad to hear it!*



Dwayne said:


> I'm wondering if the guys who wash less are ashamed to post, while the wear-once-then-wash guys proudly puff up their chests and post away.
> 
> I wash my jerseys, base layers, and long jerseys about every 4-5 rides or so, depending on whether they stink or not (if it stinks, it gets washed). My shorts, about every 5 rides, too. I can get away with it because I'm perfectly comfortable wearing underwear with shorts (and no, I'm not a noob). Some of the guys who absolutely need to wash their shorts after one ride may want to put in a few hours of butt-wiping intervals (or build a base if you're a noob at that). Jackets... much less often, moreso when they're dirty from a muddy day perhaps. Socks are worn once, then washed.
> 
> Maybe I have the advantage because I've only been out of college for two years, and a college student's laundry habits are renowned.


Man, I was getting really worried that I was some sort of nasty freak!! I don't wash my stuff all that often at all and it doesn't seem to smell or be gross...I too wear underwear with my shorts, it's more comfortable to me, provided that the underwear is snug...and, of course, my sweat smells like roses


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

two rides max, then they go for the deep clean... I heard that washing machines can ruin chamois though.. is that true? anybody have experience with ruined chamois?


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

bikeboy389 said:


> I gotta say, I find it more than a little alarming that some folks think only an improperly-wiped backside can make shorts dirty.


Agree... 2,3,4,5 hours of riding, easy or hard, sweat, drool, road grime all add to the experience.

Shower before ride, ride, shower, toss gear in the laundry before the stuff dries...

Always...


----------



## eto (Aug 22, 2005)

OK, knowing this admission is going to mark me as a disgusting slob...

When I get done riding, I usually throw them my shorts in the bottom of the shower (cheap athletic dry-wik shirts go in the wash), hop in, shower and let all the soap gunk drain over them, pick them up when done washing me, scrub them with some soap, rinse them out really well, wring them out and hang them up. They always seem to come out just as clean as if I had washed them in the machine, but I admit it does sound a bit odd. 

But they do get washed every time I ride at least!


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*I can't believe some of these posts*

I usually can't wait to get out of my clothes when I'm done riding so there is no way I would even consider wearing them twice. I always have a change of clothes in the car and a bag for the dirty stuff so it don't stink up the car. might not wash them immediately depending on how much more clean stuff I got but they get washed before being worn again


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

In the summer, Shorts are machine washed after every ride. In the winter, hand rinsed after each. Assos creme on chamois after any wash. If just out for a quick non sweaty spin, just Assos. Jersey gets washed after each ride, gloves every 3.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

eto said:


> OK, knowing this admission is going to mark me as a disgusting slob...
> 
> When I get done riding, I usually throw them my shorts in the bottom of the shower (cheap athletic dry-wik shirts go in the wash), hop in, shower and let all the soap gunk drain over them, pick them up when done washing me, scrub them with some soap, rinse them out really well, wring them out and hang them up. They always seem to come out just as clean as if I had washed them in the machine, but I admit it does sound a bit odd.
> 
> But they do get washed every time I ride at least!


Nothing wierd about that, that's what I do too. it's called 'Hand-washing', a technique lost ages ago. Scholars maintain that the true method was lost ages ago with the widespread use of washing machines.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Wash your shorts after every ride, no exceptions. Go 2 or 3 rides with jerseys unless they stink. In the summer wash everything after every ride. Wash the jerseys with everything else but don't tumble dry them. They usually don't need to be tumble dried because they come out of the washer almost dry. You can also wear your jersey in the shower after the ride.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I did a multi-day ride with a guy -- nice guy, good riding companion, can't say enough good about him -- who thought that it was okay to wear the same stuff day after day. 
It wasn't.
I will occasionally wear a jersey more than once that has been worn on a very easy, no-sweat ride. I have put on shorts again if I didn't actually ride in them. As in, I've put them on, circumstances intervened, and I took them off without riding in them. Even some of them I've washed, come to think of it.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I put everything in the washer- shorts, jerseys, gloves, headbands, etc., normal cycle with Tide. I put them in with my other clothes. I even bleach my white stuff. A lot of the modern technical fabrics will get damaged in the dryer. They'll lose their breathability. I air dry my jerseys because they come out of the washer almost dry. Shorts and gloves seem more resiliant and I throw them in the dryer with everything esle and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

What about the underwear you wear under the shorts?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

MtFuji said:


> Man, I was getting really worried that I was some sort of nasty freak!! I don't wash my stuff all that often at all and it doesn't seem to smell or be gross...I too wear underwear with my shorts, it's more comfortable to me, provided that the underwear is snug...and, of course, my sweat smells like roses


I wear underwear under my shorts, and yes I am a newbie, but it seems a hell of a lot more comfortable, I tried it the other way, and nah, I think I'll stick with undies, I wear the LITE Boxer briefs from walmart, they are a spandex/poly blend and pretty skintight under the shorts, with that I can get about 2 rides out of the shorts, I never wear a jersey/shirt two days in a row, and I always air dry everything, too scared the dryer'll screw it up.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Wash or rinse after every ride. Make sure I'm clean before I put my stuff on. Don't put any thing like gloves or baggy shorts with velcro in the washer with your delicate stuff or it will pick the heck out of it. Sometime I like to get in the garden tub for a jet massage after a ride, and throw my clothes in for a rinse out while the tub is filling. I might go a couple days on my arm and leg warmers when I'm using them.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

everydaybike said:


> Agree... 2,3,4,5 hours of riding, easy or hard, sweat, drool, road grime all add to the experience.
> 
> Shower before ride, ride, shower, toss gear in the laundry before the stuff dries...
> 
> Always...


I thought I was the only one who showered before riding...


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I thought I was the only one who showered before riding...



Me too!

I figure if there is bacteria already growing from a normal day 's activity, why grind it into the fabric?

Start clean and you're on top of the game... I've never had any problems so maybe it helps.

Besides, ever gotten behind someone who really stinks?

Skunkola!  

Cheers


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

everydaybike said:


> Me too!
> 
> I figure if there is bacteria already growing from a normal day 's activity, why grind it into the fabric?
> 
> ...


My dad always makes fun of me for showering beforehand. 

This comin' from the guy who will wake up in the morning, ride without showering, watch TV for an hour in his bike shorts, and then wear the shorts a second time. That's a one-way ticket to UTIville if you ask me.


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> My dad always makes fun of me for showering beforehand.
> 
> This comin' from the guy who will wake up in the morning, ride without showering, watch TV for an hour in his bike shorts, and then wear the shorts a second time. That's a one-way ticket to UTIville if you ask me.


Definately a cheers to your dad for riding and for being the one who influenced you to jump on a bike.

However, we all have our quirks and ideas. Maybe for him, it works fine. Doesn't care, doesnt' react, doesn't ?

Choose your own quirk... shower, ride, shower... then ask him if he knows why you do.

Maybe you can be a teacher in lieu of a student.

Bacteria, in the wrong environment, simply stinks!

Think: Gym locker, rolled up sweat soaked tee or shorts not able to dry, breeding ground for all kinds of stuff besides the aroma.

Rather be clean!

I understand the shower before... it' s necessary.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Shower Before*



everydaybike said:


> I understand the shower before... it' s necessary.


I always shower before a ride. If I don't shower before a ride, wear clean shorts, get out of my shorts immediately after a ride and shower again, there are consequences that I would rather not discuss. Let's just say that if I ever had won seven Tours de France, the MarkS Foundation would be devoted to recovering jock itch sufferers. My regimen, which includes the pre-ride shower, is not fool-proof, but pretty close.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys must have some funky problems going on in your drawers. Hell, if I ran into problems, yeh, I'd wash before and after every ride, too. I guess I'm just lucky in that I've never once had a problem with wearing things a few times before washing. I also don't let it sit in a plastic bag after riding (yeh, it'll be too stinky to stand within a few feet of if I do that), everything gets hung up and dries quick. Like I said, no problems, ever, for me, but I'd change the routine if there were problems.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> You guys must have some funky problems going on in your drawers. Hell, if I ran into problems, yeh, I'd wash before and after every ride, too. I guess I'm just lucky in that I've never once had a problem with wearing things a few times before washing. I also don't let it sit in a plastic bag after riding (yeh, it'll be too stinky to stand within a few feet of if I do that), everything gets hung up and dries quick. Like I said, no problems, ever, for me, but I'd change the routine if there were problems.


I've had no problems--I just want to prevent them.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

My pre-ride regimen is usually a *****'s bath. I throw on a little Blue Star and instant shower with some Old Spice original. Not only does Blue Star get rid of crabs it seems pretty good at preventing any other problems, if you can stand the burn.


----------

